# Read, about auto transmission and seat



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Dumb question but i'm gonna ask it...

I'm about like 6'0 and I have a 90 maxima se. It's an automatic car, I was wondering what does the gear 1 and 2 do in the shift, like can I go faster then just keeping it in Drive the whole time?

Also the point about me being 6'0, what does the rake on these seats do? I have stock interior so... I dunno are the seats shitty in these old of cars? I'm tall and am wondering how all you tall drivers drive, seat reclined far back? seat all the way back or do you put your steering wheel high or low? Dumb questions I know I'm just curious, also I have 3 transmission modes, power, auto (normal driving), and comfort... dunno what these mean but if anyone knows help would be nice

Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

90maxima said:


> Dumb question but i'm gonna ask it...
> 
> I'm about like 6'0 and I have a 90 maxima se. It's an automatic car, I was wondering what does the gear 1 and 2 do in the shift, like can I go faster then just keeping it in Drive the whole time?
> 
> ...


I'm also 6' and I drove with the seat back straight up. no problems for me, and I had a sunroof
Power = shift later (worse mileage)
auto= based on throttle position(so-so mileage)
Comfort= shift earlier and more smoothly (better mileage)
Don't bother using the 1 or 2 positions unless the car is stuck or you have modified it where it has a higher redline


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you leave the car in "D" it will shift through gears 1 & 2 to 3 as you accellerate and/or load demands require. Having the "1" and "2" options allow you to have manual control over the shifting. For instance, if you were going down a very steep grade and wanted to take some load off of the brakes, you could shift down to 2nd gear. 

The "power" button affects the line pressure and is there to suit one's shifting preferances. "Power" increases the line pressure and gives you firmer and harsher shifts. You may prefer this setting if you like a more aggressive stye of driving. "Comfort" will give you softer shifts. You may prefer this if you don't particularly care the feel of the car shifting or may be do a lot of cruising on the highways. Newer electronic transmissions try and accomplish both of these feets using inputs from the throttle position sensor and speed sensor and other inputs and having them processed by the TCM.

As far as seating postion, you should adjust it to where you are most comfortable while driving.


----------

